# A Poem of mine....A Genuine Grin



## The King of Suck (Apr 20, 2010)

God, you never gave me a lullaby for my birthday.
And I had a father who only used me as a gold ring on the finger 
to ensure he is the king.
Yeah, sure I can’t complain. At least I have a brother who only cast shadows.
Yeah, sure I can’t whine. At least I have a mother who is as defective as me.

God, you never gave me a bear for my birthday.
Who to trust, why to trust, self-trust....I’m in the hell of hate.
It’s like space, it’s the place where, you know; no one will hear you die.
Yeah sure, why should I cry? It’s not like life weeds out the weak, just to keep the stoners, junkies and freaks in line
Who can sucker-punch the most, who can talk the most, its inane. Life is a game and I don’t want to fucking play.
God, you never gave me a genuine grin.
But at least you made me an actor so I can runaway for miles.
It’s like a deep cave in a high mountain where, you know; no one can see you die.


----------



## ArielG (May 13, 2010)

Interesting piece of work.

What kind of stanzas do you use?


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

i know you posted this a while ago, but this poem is fantastic. it reminds me of sylvia plath in a way? i dunno.


----------



## The King of Suck (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielG said:


> Interesting piece of work.
> 
> What kind of stanzas do you use?


The truth is, I don't think ( not in a manual sense)about what and how I write. *lol*

It is the only moment in my life where I am not horrified by where my feelings are leading me, and the only moment where I am not plagued by too much thinking.

Though, to be honest, I've have not done this in....years.
I started to lose touch at my senior year then after graduation, I just lost great interest in it.

I guess in life there comes a time when you realize God has a dark sense of humor.


----------

